# Yvie versus Evie



## dolittleeliza

Is Yvie pronounced the same as Evie??:blush:


----------



## Ilove

That's how my mind automatically pronounces it. I can't think of any other way, unless it's that whole pronouncing one letter in the name thing, which I really don't like:shrug:


----------



## dolittleeliza

I have 2 other children both of their names begin with E. I must be a fan of E names! To save confusion it would be easier to have a name starting with a different letter for this little one. I love Evie/Yvie but like you say if it is pronounced differently then back to the drawing board!


----------



## Kitty23

I would pronounce it Evie aswell. I had a friend who was called Yvonne and she spelt her nickname (evie) as Yvie :) xxx


----------



## Windmills

I think if I saw that I'd assume that was pronounced Ivy?


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont know if thats how id prononuce it... coz yvette is Evette and yvonne is Evone.. but yvie.. i dunno.. its strange. i think id go to say it likt Eie... i amnt sure. just seems funny, i think Evie is much prettier


----------



## MUMOF5

I would pronounce it the same, I only chose the Evie spelling as I prefered the look of it. xx


----------



## PhoenixRising

I also think Evie is a nicer spelling


----------



## lozzy21

Id pronounce the y:blush: yvie sounds more estern europen.


----------



## whiby

I think Yvette Fielding's hubbie calles her Yvie (and he pronounces it ivvy with a little i sound rather than I if you get my meaning). I would probably pronounce Yvie the same way, as ivvy, but would pronounce Evie as eeevie. hope that makes some kind of sense!


----------



## mrskx0x0

Yeah it must be French I would think, like Yvette (pronounced Eve-ette) so I would def say same pronunciation as Evie.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Yep its pronounced the same as yvie just spelt different, I;m sure there is an " yvie-mai" at joshs nursery. Personally i prefer the Evie way though


----------



## Vicyi

I agree Yvette is pronounced Evette and Yvonne is Evone so i'd say Yvie is Evie! x


----------

